# amd fusion



## utkarsh009 (Feb 27, 2011)

so by now you all must have known that i am a novice. anyways, i have a question. are amd fusion and amd bulldozer different? i know that fusion refers to apu. an apu is what combines cpu and gpu on the same die (sandy bridge is an apu, right?). so is it possible that in an year or two that apu's would eliminate the use of graphics card in computer? and lastly what is the expected price of amd fusion. [one request: instead of reviewing micromax and all other crap brands and products in digit magazine, why dont you write more of these informative things and encourage creativity skill among people.]


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Bulldozer is just a normal CPU.

Currently you have only two AMD Fusion APUs available - Ontario and Zacate. And these are only fit enough for Netbooks at the moment. They are much much better than Intel Atom.

We'll see Llano soon which will be like your Athlon II/Phenom II + GPU on the same die.

Bulldozer + GPU fusion will happen next year.

As far as graphic performance is concerned, no way they are getting replaced anytime soon. But what we will be seeing is the performance of entry level graphics vastly improving over the period of time.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 27, 2011)

and what is ivy bridge?

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

can a netbook's components be changed? say if in future i want to change from intel atom to zacate, is it possible?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> and what is ivy bridge?


Die shrink of Sandy Bridge. Sandy bridge is 32nm and Ivy Bridge will be 22nm (?).



utkarsh009 said:


> can a netbook's components be changed? say if in future i want to change from intel atom to zacate, is it possible?


NO. Netbook processors are soldered.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 28, 2011)

^^this means that my netbook is a waste!!!!!! well at least i didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

You don't really find laptop processors in the market anyways. And when you do (rare case), they are expensive.

Then even if you buy one, you'll have to open up the laptop yourself and upgrade the processor. The manufacturer will offer no support for doing this. And who opens up a laptop anyways?

Laptop and desktop processor sockets are different. (general info) So are sockets of Intel and AMD.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Die shrink of Sandy Bridge. Sandy bridge is 32nm and Ivy Bridge will be 22nm (?).



it should be just a die shrink & with it will come more aggressive turbo as the processor will have more headroom for increasing its frequency.



utkarsh009 said:


> ^^this means that my netbook is a waste!!!!!! well at least i didn't pay anything for it.



till you don't want to fill your NB's hard drive with HD video or want to play some demanding game or no game, you are not in any kind of loss. also current Zacate based NB cost 25k or higher. 



ico said:


> Then even if you buy one, you'll have to open up the laptop yourself and upgrade the processor. The manufacturer will offer no support for doing this. And who opens up a laptop anyways?



also he can change from Atom processor to Atom (just faster variant). not from atom to zacate as it'll need new motherboard also.



ico said:


> Laptop and desktop processor sockets are different. (general info) So are sockets of Intel and AMD.



are they? i read that some crazy modders use laptop processors in desktop as they can be overclocked lot more than the desktop ones cause of low TDP.

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

Edit: also the chipset for Ivy Bridge *should *have native USB 3.0 support.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> also he can change from Atom processor to Atom (just faster variant). not from atom to zacate as it'll need new motherboard also.


Atoms are soldered. First hand experience. 



Sam.Shab said:


> are they? i read that some crazy modders use laptop processors in desktop as they can be overclocked lot more than the desktop ones cause of low TDP.


well, sockets are different. First hand experience again.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> till you don't want to fill your NB's hard drive with HD video or want to play some demanding game or no game, you are not in any kind of loss. also current Zacate based NB cost 25k or higher.


even if i dont do anything on it, i am not in any kind of loss because i didnt buy that netbook and nor did any of my relatives gift that to me on a special request. i just got it as a prize (now dont suppose it to be lottery prize, , it was NCO)




Sam.Shab said:


> also he can change from Atom processor to Atom (just faster variant). not from atom to zacate as it'll need new motherboard also.



so what is the cost of that motherboard. can i change it without any trouble?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Atoms are soldered. First hand experience.
> 
> well, sockets are different. First hand experience again.



i know about your frustration but who else was frustrated to tear apart his netbook?



utkarsh009 said:


> even if i dont do anything on it, i am not in any kind of loss because i didnt buy that netbook and nor did any of my relatives gift that to me on a special request. i just got it as a prize (now dont suppose it to be lottery prize, , it was NCO)



nice 



utkarsh009 said:


> so what is the cost of that motherboard. can i change it without any trouble?



no idea as motherboards are usually not sold loose & also all manufacturers design their own boards.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> so what is the cost of that motherboard. can i change it without any trouble?


You won't be able to. Two reasons.
1. Only available to manufacturers or OEMs.
2. Incompatible body.

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> i know about your frustration but who else was frustrated to tear apart his netbook?


SSD upgrade in cousin's netbook. Another thing, Atom is not sold loose (as a processor) even for desktops. It is only available as soldered boards.

Regarding sockets, my laptop's (C2D T5500) socket is known as Socket M. Its successor was Socket P. Both are 478 pin sockets. Pin incompatible with each other and also pin incompatible with Socket 478. (old Pentium 4)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

Sammy i have found e350 based lenovo thinkpad x120e for 18k on consumermate.com.
*www.consumermate.com/laptops/Lenovo-Thinkpad-x120e_3728.html


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Atoms are soldered. First hand experience.
> 
> 
> *well, sockets are different. First hand experience again. *



Well its obvious that the sockets will be different than their desktop counter parts. Mobile cpu sockets are smaller in size than desktop class sockets.

Talk about customized designs, i have read desktop cpu's being used on laptops by several manufacturers.

Check *THIS*.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Check *THIS*.


wow  cool


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sammy i have found e350 based lenovo thinkpad x120e for 18k on consumermate.com.
> Lenovo Thinkpad x120e Price India – Buy Lenovo Thinkpad x120e Laptop Price in India



:flu-surprised8: 18k for that? it must be a typo. that config Sony is selling for 26k. but if its real, its a super steal.



vickybat said:


> Talk about customized designs, i have read desktop cpu's being used on laptops by several manufacturers.



Core i7 990X is used in many laptops but usually they cost 3000$+ & are desktop gaming machine replacements.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

sammy you know na sony is damn overpriced imo. i remember their netbook (dont remember model) costs 30k for atom.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

yes still difference of 8-9k. lets wait for it to appear in retail. 18k for a gaming Netbook !!! who care about the looks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

ya. its upcoming one in their list. lets wait.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ I am also looking for a fusion netbook. Particularly eyeing a dell. Will come in handy cause i will be travelling.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2011)

Fusion notebook of Atom's power should come in 15k. based on the C series Fusion chip.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

vicky i too. my grandpa wants it.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Keep an eye on them and inform me if you get a smell on the availability and pricing part.

Imo the e350 based model is the one to get. When will dell release their new line up?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

no idea about dell yaar, but have you had any experiance with netbooks? i mean their 11.6' screen size? i dont want something too small.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

BTW in that consumermate link see that they have written expected launch date feb19.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ screen size doesn't matter that much jas. Its pretty ok and they still support 720p.

They are very compact and perfect for surfing, carrying out small tasks like spreadsheet, office and a bit of everything. I prefer them over notebooks cause notebooks are overpriced and not worth the performance they offer.

You can build a far far better desktop at the price of a notebook. Thats why i prefer netbooks because they are cheap, compact and gets the job done.

Fusion netbooks are like a dream come true for netbook users.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

i see your point.


----------



## probir (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ivy Bridge* is the codename given to the 22 nm die shrink of the Sandy Bridge


----------

